# Egremont Ferry



## jess53 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi folks, I am researching the area and the Egremont Ferry in Egremont. I am very interested in anyone who has connections, both business and family who have lived or worked in tobin Street and in the many shops and pubs in this small area, and the ferry cottages for the workers. Also past landlords/ladies of the pubs, of them all only the Eggy Ferry now remains. I have some info but am looking to find out more about the people who have spent time in this area or worked here. Thanks!! Jess


----------

